# Hand Throttle Cable



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi guys,
I searched for something similar but couldn't find anything.
I have a Ford 6640 (open station) and since the cold weather, the throttle cable for the hand throttle froze; the foot throttle is still good.
Any good suggestions on unsiezing the cable? I understand there is a cable lube tool and tri-flow that is good but not sure how I would go about removing the cable end.

Thanks in advance for any advise.

Blair.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Blair,

Are you thinking that there is water inside the cable sheath that has frozen? If this is the case, I would pull the cable off the tractor and put it in the oven (If your wife will allow that). Not too hot - you don't want to damage the sheath, just drive the water out as vapor. After drying it out, try to get some oil down inside the sheath.

See item #20 on the attached parts diagram. Messick's sells two different hand throttle cables, depending on the year of manufacture. You might be able to find a replacement cable in a tractor parts shop, lawn mower shop, etc. 

I have mixed experience with cables. Sometimes I think they get galled internally and cannot be repaired by lubricating. Other times, I can get oil into them and they work well again.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Tension,

Your comment regarding a throttle cable lube tool intrigued me, so I went on the internet and found there are a number of different cable lube tools. The cable stays in the outer sheath, and you force lubricant in between the cable & sheath. There are U-Tube videos showing how they work. Ebay has a good selection. 

If you try this , please let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks EDF; I will attempt to get the cable off when I get some time. When I do, I will post back with my results.


----------



## Tension (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks BigT. As I was sayiing to EdF, when I get a chance I will attempt to get the cable off; at that point, I would like to test out this tool. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

